# a little magico



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

showed up yesterday...


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh my!

I think I just wet myself a little!

Very nice pick-up


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow those are sexy.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am drooling. But honestly, they just mysteriously showed up?


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice score.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow.......... what a tastey magic trick!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Now I need new pants....

Awesome pick up!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Beaaaauuutifulll


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice pickup Ron! Those look good enough to eat...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Can that magic trick be used over and over?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I want to know your magician!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Fake!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn Ron those are beautiful.

Unfortunately the secretos are the only ones that I can even think of affording.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Outstanding pickup, Ron. :hail:


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice...I love those smokes.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I could afford... maybe 1!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha they match your avatar!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

very nice..


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice pickup, Ron... Great bombing material!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

louistogie said:


> Fake!


 :r :r :r :r FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i waited as long as i could to smoke one.
review posted in the habanos section...


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

That's just beautiful.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Hot damn those look tasty


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dam I'd love to try one of those. Enjoy!!


----------

